# Suche Excel Formel



## paradoX28 (12. November 2007)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

ich bin durch Google.de auf eure Seite gelangt und hoffe, dass ihr mir hier helfen könnt.

Ich schildere euch eben mein Problem.

Ich arbeite in einer Firma die Hausmodernisierungen betreibt.
Ich sitze in der Montageplanung und wir arbeiten hauptsächlich mit Excel.
Mein Chef möchte jetzt, dass ich ihm eine Formel in die Tabelle bastel, die folgendermaßen funktionieren soll:

"Wenn 4 Tage nach heutigem Datum die Zelle von rotem Schriftzug NICHT in einen blauen Schriftzug geändert wurde, soll diese Zelle, bzw. der Schriftzug aufblinken."


Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen.


----------



## Leola13 (12. November 2007)

Hai,




> die Zelle von rotem Schriftzug NICHT in einen blauen Schriftzug geändert wurde



Warum wird auf blau geändert ? Da kannst du doch gleich auf blinkend ändern ? oder hab ich etwas falsch verstanden ?

Ansonsten sollte dies mit einer Formel über eine bedingte Formatierung funktionieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## paradoX28 (16. November 2007)

Naja aus einem einfachen Grund.
Und zwar bedeutet "Rot" noch nicht erledigt und "Blau" erledigt!
Sollte, in diesem Falle das Aufmaß, nach 4 Tagen nicht erfolgt sein, möchte mein Chef gerne einen blinkenden Schriftzug, damit dieser direkt ins Auge fällt.

Hoffe so ist es klarer, sorry hatte mich im Beitrag vorher nicht klar ausgedrückt.

MFG Sascha


----------



## TinniTuss (27. November 2007)

Hallo

Wie hast Du denn nun Dein blau, rot, blinkendes Problem gelöst?

HH


----------

